# Careers after EMT



## djarmpit (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi fellow members!

I was wondering if you guys could offer you're advice in what careers there are after being an EMT? Obviously fire and paramedic are popular, but what else can I do? Nursing? ER Tech? 

I feel like I need more options and was wondering if you guys could share you're experiences in other medical fields or offer me some suggestions on what to do next.


Thank you!


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## mycrofft (Oct 18, 2012)

Depend upon whether you want to stay in medicine, especially emergency work.
Check yourself out. How are your back, hips, knees? Are you gettin enough sleep? In short, does your current job (and presumably the next level of it) support you or will you be forced to jump sooner or later?

Personally I went into nursing because there are nursing jobs in many types of regions, the physical stressors are lower, and once you get some seniority you can work reasonable shifts and days of the week. 
Or consider gettig out of the dodge altogether.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 18, 2012)

I was tempted to be sarcastic, but I'm tired after shooting guns all day while doing med standby for the casino security guards...

So all I will say is: what mycrofft said.


----------



## djarmpit (Oct 19, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Depend upon whether you want to stay in medicine, especially emergency work.
> Check yourself out. How are your back, hips, knees? Are you gettin enough sleep? In short, does your current job (and presumably the next level of it) support you or will you be forced to jump sooner or later?
> 
> Personally I went into nursing because there are nursing jobs in many types of regions, the physical stressors are lower, and once you get some seniority you can work reasonable shifts and days of the week.
> Or consider gettig out of the dodge altogether.




Did you go through a trade school? How long was you're schooling?


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm assuming he went through nursing school.... Typically two to four years depending if you go ADN or BSN.

Edit: Or were you a diploma nurse, mycrofft?


----------



## djarmpit (Oct 20, 2012)

Anyone else able to chime in? Thanks!


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 20, 2012)

Univ of Nebraska College of Nursing, lasrt class taught to sacrifice chickens to draw out evil spirits. 

By getting my baccalaureate I was able to commission in the USAF/AirGuard. (Another nurse was found to have slid in during Nam via the Army with a certificate, and had to pay back some pay while takking a bridge course.)


----------



## Trashtruck (Oct 20, 2012)

djarmpit said:


> Hi fellow members!
> 
> I was wondering if you guys could offer you're advice in what careers there are after being an EMT? Obviously fire and paramedic are popular, but what else can I do? Nursing? ER Tech?
> 
> ...



You can do anything you wish after completing your EMT course. If you're asking whether or not it will help you in future endeavors, well, unless you're going into paramedic school or applying to be an ED Tech, no.

My suggestion: Work as an EMT and feel it out. If you want to pursue EMS, go on to get your medic. Talk to coworkers. Talk to hospital staff. Formulate a trajectory for yourself.


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 20, 2012)

djarmpit said:


> Hi fellow members!
> 
> I was wondering if you guys could offer you're advice in what careers there are after being an EMT? Obviously fire and paramedic are popular, but what else can I do? Nursing? ER Tech?
> 
> ...


 your*


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 20, 2012)

subiemt said:


> your*


----------

